# Well that was fun



## shovenose (Oct 7, 2013)

Somebody tried to withdraw thousands of dollars from my bank account using my card... The bank blocked it and automatically cancelled my card .

But whoever did the fraud did manage to take most of what was in there and now I:

-have no card

-can't pay my bills

-have no money

I'll blame Adobe. Meanwhile, that's really damn frustrating!


----------



## Jack (Oct 7, 2013)

That's why you keep most $ in a savings account and transfer it into your current account when bills are due!  opcorn:


----------



## shovenose (Oct 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> That's why you keep most $ in a savings account and transfer it into your current account when bills are due!  opcorn:


I know that now


----------



## Shados (Oct 7, 2013)

shovenose said:


> -have no money


And here I was under the impression that part of the surcharge on credit usage is insurance against fraud; shouldn't they give you the money back pretty quickly? IIRC, at most you should be liable for like $50.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Oct 7, 2013)

What bank do you use?  My card was compromised once, and HSBC reversed all of the charges within 2 days.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 7, 2013)

lmfao, your bank is pretty good then.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 7, 2013)

I have to get to the nearest branch and fill out some paperwork to get my money back within 7 business days


----------



## Shados (Oct 7, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I have to get to the nearest branch and fill out some paperwork to get my money back within 7 business days


Well, that's what short-term loans are for . Or just having a backup line of credit, that always helps.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 7, 2013)

Shados said:


> Well, that's what short-term loans are for . Or just having a backup line of credit, that always helps.


And... I have no credit history so that would probably not work


----------



## jarland (Oct 7, 2013)

Really suspect adobe? I'm contemplating canceling my card. Got an after effects monthly subscription.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 7, 2013)

Usually big banks are better at handling things like this but when I was in high school somebody in Australia used my debit card to purchase hundreds of dollars worth of subscriptions to his website (each account was $19 so he created over 20 accounts with my card). It was a Friday so I just cashed my paycheck and was at the gas pump when my card was declined so I was afraid I would have been SOL for the weekend but I called up my small credit union and they returned the funds while I was on the phone so I could get gas to go to work. They unfortunately drained my savings account also since I had overdraft protection (I was horrible with money when I was in high school, still am actually which is why I don't have any credit cards in my name).


----------



## MannDude (Oct 8, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> ...... I called up my small credit union and they returned the funds while I was on the phone so I could get gas to go to work.....


Thats what I love about my Credit Union. I've even goofed up a few times by having money in my savings but not my checking. They normally charge a hefty fee for overdrawing your account. But I call them and tell them it's not like I didn't have the money, it was just in the wrong account. They see this and reverse the charges.

It's weird because they'll take $30 out of my savings if I overdraft my checking account by $0.01. But they won't automatically take that $0.01 out of my savings to prevent me from overdrawing. Meh. Everytime I've called them about it though they've reversed the charge for me though, and that's been at least 4 or 5 times.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, I use a medium-sized local Credit Union but I do not like them. It's just that I had a youth account under my mom and when I turned 18 they upgraded me to a regular account, but I never bothered to move somewhere else. 

@Jarland, yes I suspect this was thanks to the Adobe hack. I signed up for the monthly Creative Cloud a while ago and so all my current credit card info was stored in their (compromised) system. It's too big of a coincidence to happen now of all times.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Oct 8, 2013)

Go fill out the paperwork ASAP. The bank wants you to miss your deadline so they can just sit on their butts and not solve your problem, you know.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 8, 2013)

mitsuhashi said:


> Go fill out the paperwork ASAP. The bank wants you to miss your deadline so they can just sit on their butts and not solve your problem, you know.


Next day off I have is Friday. Might see if I can take a longer lunch hour at work tomorrow.


----------



## peterw (Oct 8, 2013)

shovenose said:


> @Jarland, yes I suspect this was thanks to the Adobe hack. I signed up for the monthly Creative Cloud a while ago and so all my current credit card info was stored in their (compromised) system. It's too big of a coincidence to happen now of all times.


But the credit card numbers were encrypted. So I don't think that they are leaked.

I do have a Visa credit card assigned to a independent bank account were I do not have any overdraft. The current limit is 300$ a month, so even if someone gets all details not a lot of money is flying away. And I do have one month to reject any payments.

In the EU the credit cards are quite secure. If I want to buy something online I have to add:


name
cc number
date of expiry
address (cannot buy something for another address)
telephone number
CVV number
and my Visa secure password in a popup
One transposed letter, one space in my telephone number and the payment is declined.


----------



## CodyRo (Oct 8, 2013)

peterw said:


> But the credit card numbers were encrypted. So I don't think that they are leaked.


Bingo - it's likely unrelated to the Adobe link. Corrleation != causation.

Unfortunate however - hopefully you can contact anyone you have bills with and they'll understand.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 8, 2013)

The credit card numbers might have been encrypted in Adobe's database, but for sure they were not one-way encrypted. Whoever could get the database probably could get the decryption algorithm / keys too.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Oct 8, 2013)

There are also a lot of little-known hacks that admins don't publicize/never realize. Some douche tried to pay for his Thailand vacation and hotel breakfast using one of my rarely-used credit cards a few months back.


----------



## CodyRo (Oct 8, 2013)

rds100 said:


> The credit card numbers might have been encrypted in Adobe's database, but for sure they were not one-way encrypted. Whoever could get the database probably could get the decryption algorithm / keys too.


Without knowing how their infrustructure was setup it's difficult to say however I'd say the majority of Fortune 500 companies will be using a HSM to handle the keys and not something silly like what WHMCS does (placing a arbritrary key in a config file on the same machine).

Generally speaking it's a locked down system / for all intents and purposes a "one-way-street".


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah you could of just shopped at tiger direct.. did that once and credit card was raped and the ass sent tons of random crap to my parents house where I was between getting out of the Army and starting my first job out of the Army.

Had one smart guy actually call me asking if I was really ordering 100 cdrom drives (yes dating myself here) from China.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 8, 2013)

I spend all of my money as soon as I get it.  

There's nothing left for thieves.


----------



## Jon.Fatino (Oct 8, 2013)

Visa / Mastercard have 0 liability for unauthorised charges here in the USA.


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 8, 2013)

I recommend using

prepaid cards


----------



## KS_Phillip (Oct 8, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> lmfao, your bank is pretty good then.


heh.  HSBC is pretty helpful if you have enough money with them.  Doesn't mean they aren't evil, corrupt bastards though.  I was able to clear up the fraudulent charges with a phone call, took about half an hour (going through all transactions)


----------



## Damian (Oct 8, 2013)

I travel a lot for various things. I have a specific credit card from my employer to use for purchasing things while out and about. A lot of gas stations require you to enter the zip code for the credit card you're using. I can never remember what the zip code for the card is.

So I used my personal debit card to buy gas for the rental car in Columbus, Ohio. This caused USAA to *freak out hardcore* and freeze my bank accounts. I called them, and USAA sent me a new card, but eventually allowed me to use my existing card until the new card arrived.


----------



## NetWatcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Black joke if you ask me 

But I had similar situation like 2-3 months ago. I got like 10 SMS with notification that someone tried to use my credit card with British Airways, few American Airways, etc... 

First I was shocked... Then I started thinking "where they stole my data?"... But relaxing fact were that this card were empty long time before this issue happened 

Anyway, answer on my question "where they stole my data?" I got like 2 weeks after notification about failed transactions. It was from CrackBerry store... I bought some small thing for my Blackberry their data base were compromised... 

Even in their email with notification they said that "maybe leaked"... 

And like 2 years ago, I got similar issue. Where I really lost some money and website who had leak never came to me, so I don't know where it leaked... Of course I succeeded to return most of the funds (except some smaller amounts, because each CC provider have some minimum for chargeback), but still it's waste of time for chargeback who took like month or so. 

===

At least Adobe here notified people, if that means anything... And I really think that no matter what happens, clients should be aware of issue. 

It is shame for company to have such problems. But those days, it can happen to anyone. And after all, every company  at least should act Honestly.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 11, 2013)

I use my credit/debit card every day, but only for small things (£1-50) So i asked my bank to limit my card to £100 maximum withdraw/day.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Reminds me of a letter from Visa (about 2 years ago) where they told me:



> Here's your new card - old one was leaked by one of our payment processors.


They should at least name them.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 11, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> I use my credit/debit card every day, but only for small things (£1-50) So i asked my bank to limit my card to £100 maximum withdraw/day.


That would suck for me. I would be unable to pay for servers, or do computer builds for people. There are days that I do a lot of little things like domains and that even adds up to like $100 and there are days that I legitmately do $1500 at once from Newegg or MA LABS or both for computer builds for clients, and that would obviously not work to limit it


----------

